# new fish and already white spot



## Superpettoysrus.com

Hi,

I am new to fish keeping and have only had my tank set up for 3 weeks. I bought my fish after a week and half and decided to cycle my tank whilst i had fish even though i had a second hand filter with bacteria already in.

I have had my water tested 3 times already and have done everything i have been told by the fish staff at pets at home.....but must admit all of them have different views which has drove me mad.

I did my first water change after having the fish a week and put slightly warm water in boiled in the pan as i was told by one member of staff...i lef tthe water to stand and conditioned it as told and then when it seamt the right temp added it to my tank only to find a raise in temp by around 4 degrees.

I have already had to take one fish back to pets at home as the tail was raggy when i bought it and then the fin rotted. then yesterday i noticed a couple of white spots on the tail of one fish ...waking today i now find all fish but my catfish now have whitespot.

How do you think it has happened...could it be the sudden water change or do you think pets at home are to blame??

Oh and does anyone have any good advice for treating it...i have live plants tho but im sure i will need to remove them

Wow what a ramble lol


----------



## MattDe

Hey

I take it its a tropical fish tank

Dont panic white spot is easy to treat.

Do your fish only have a few white spots, not badly covered in them.
If you catch it early I recommend slowly raising the temps to 28 - 29c today.
You will notice your fish swimming round faster than usual as the temps go up. 
Nothing to worry about.

after 7 days of raised temps the white spot should be gone.

what fish do you have BTW?


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

Ive got 2 black mollies a ballon mollie a speckled white mollie and a catfish

Ive just checked the temp setting and it was down to 25...im sure i had set it at 26 so i have turned it up slightly to 26 now
going to go and turn it up again in around a couple of hours and will do this until it gets up to 28

I want to get some treatment for them as salts are meant to be good...what do you suggest??


----------



## MattDe

With those fish you will be safe to bring the temps up to 30 over today.
Dont worry about any medication, its not required, sometimes does more bad than good. Be prepaird for the whitespot to get worse before it gets better.
Couple things I would check, get one of your filters outlets near the surface of the water to aggitate the water and push oxygen into the water. If you have a air stone turn that on as well. More oxygen the better at the moment while the temps are high.
If you have a second thermometer add that to the other side of the tank, so you get a good general reading of the temps. 

time to sit it out , feed very little and often .

I'm sure you will fine


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Hi again!!

Ok so i went to the pet shop yesterday and got some aquarium salts and some white spot treatment. I turned the temp up to 27 and did a 30 percent water change and added the salts.

I then before going to bed added the treatment to the tank and crossed my fingers.

I woke this morning to a tank full of much happier randy fish

It seems the rise in temp made them naughty...my female molly had been sitting near the top of the water all day yesterday she was still eating tho....and today she is back to her old self and even the fungus on my black mollies has almost dissapeared

The white spots still there but i am hopeful in a few days it will dissapear.....fingers crossed


----------



## scosha37

Glad to hear your fish are better now...

White Spot is cause with stress to the fish ether, drop temp, new fish added, bully fish, and noise and a short anything really...

i dont believe in any fancy water treatments...just money..

but glad to hear..


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Thanks....think im gonna nip to pets at home and get one of them fancy water testing kits....saves me a fortune in petrol every time i want it tested i suppose.

It will stop me buying half the shop everytime i visit the pet shop too so easier on my pocket all round lol


----------



## MattDe

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> Thanks....think im gonna nip to pets at home and get one of them fancy water testing kits....saves me a fortune in petrol every time i want it tested i suppose.
> 
> It will stop me buying half the shop everytime i visit the pet shop too so easier on my pocket all round lol


Good news that the fish are on the mend  .

Have a look for your local maidenhead aquatics , pets at home in my opinion are one of the worst fish shops in England. Every time i go to one I go on dead fish spotting mode, most of the time i see at least one dead fish per tank. I have had very good quality fish from maidenhead aquatics fish shops. I still have tropical fish that are over 6 years old that I purchased from my local maidenhead aquatics.


Don't let this put you off the mollies, but in my experience Mollies don't do well in freshwater, they are brackish / saltwater fish. Fish shops sell them to you not explaining this. I have kept mollies a few years ago, had them breeding within a week or two in freshwater. They just don't last very long in a freshwater aquarium. very low immune resistance in freshwater.

 when you come to purchase your next fish have a good research on the net before hand and make sure your going to get a a fish that meets your requirements.


----------



## PoisonGirl

Glad you got it sorted  

I would steer clear of pets at home fish if I was you.. Try and get them from a local pet shop or garden centre, a lot of people have had bad experiences with live things bought from pets at home, and inside information tells me the fish aren't very well cared for at the best of times as not all of the staff dealing with the fish know exactly what they are foing!

x


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Hi,

Ive done loads of research before getting my fish, i asked when i bought the mollies if they were in fresh water but knew they liked a bit of salt but the one thing i did not research was pets at home .....ive heard some real bad reports since my fish got ill. They seem ok now one still has a little white spot though so another treatment tonight and a water change later this afternoon.

The member of staff who served me didnt know much at all about fish but she was learning so she said....but still i ended up with a platty she said was a mollie which i later took back as he was tatty and then 2 male mollies and one female instead of the female i asked for....so looks like back off to the shop to get a few more female mollies which rather annoys me as i wanted to have different fish in my aquarium and am going to end up with mainly mollies now


oh well i will live and learn and suppose i have been introduced to fish keeping the hard way but maybe for the best as i will know whats coming next time


----------



## MattDe

How are they doing today, more spots? or has it calmed down?


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Hi,

Fish are doing well much better i have been doing regular water changes every 2 days and even got myself a liquid testing kit.....27 pounds...hehe but i love it...feel like a real chemist now lol!!...They are still slightly rubbing against plants but i put another treatment in last night so will cross my fingers..thers no white spots tho

Ive had to turn my water down a little bit as the mollies was badgering my female for sex....unknowingly the fantastic pets at home have sold me 2 males and just the one female

Ive also noticed my balloon molly is pregnant, well im sure she is anyway as i can see what i think is called the gravid spot and looks like lots of little eyes near the bottom of her tummy./.....mind you im sure they will all be eaten or die as the water still has nitrites and nitrates in as it is still cycling

ive also found a fantastic aquatic shop just down the road that i didnt even know was there with marine fish and everything and they seem so much more knowledgeable.

Cant wait for mytank to cycle so i can add some more fish


----------



## Chell82xx

MattDe said:


> Hey
> 
> I take it its a tropical fish tank
> 
> Dont panic white spot is easy to treat.
> 
> Do your fish only have a few white spots, not badly covered in them.
> If you catch it early I recommend slowly raising the temps to 28 - 29c today.
> You will notice your fish swimming round faster than usual as the temps go up.
> Nothing to worry about.
> 
> after 7 days of raised temps the white spot should be gone.
> 
> what fish do you have BTW?


Thanks for the advise, i read this thread as i had the same probs and the treatment wasn't working, i followed your advise and its all cured now....thanks


----------

